# Not your average 2.0L...



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

Just a little teaser.


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Not your average 2.0L... (ABF Jeff)*

16v in MKIII=Sex








what turbo is that, wait let me guess T3/T4 57 trim ?what software are you going with?Will the 1.8t intake bolt up ot the 16v head?
Thats a little baby intercooler






















Everything looks good though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by vdubguy97 at 9:45 PM 9-30-2006_


_Modified by vdubguy97 at 9:46 PM 9-30-2006_


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: Not your average 2.0L... (vdubguy97)*

so many projects...







im jealous http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by djpj06 at 3:08 PM 9-30-2006_


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Not your average 2.0L... (ABF Jeff)*

Good luck with your aba16v, I just finished mine(for the 2nd time) 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Not your average 2.0L... (ABF Jeff)*

hey jeff wher's the other 4 valves








Just kidding...looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Not your average 2.0L... (vdubguy97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubguy97* »_16v in MKIII=Sex








what turbo is that, wait let me guess T3/T4 57 trim ?what software are you going with?Will the 1.8t intake bolt up ot the 16v head?
Thats a little baby intercooler






















Everything looks good though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by vdubguy97 at 9:45 PM 9-30-2006_
T3/T4... C2 came through with an E-prom to handle this setup, no the 20V intake won't bolt up it's getting modified...

_Modified by vdubguy97 at 9:46 PM 9-30-2006_


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Not your average 2.0L... (djpj06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djpj06* »_so many projects...







im jealous http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by djpj06 at 3:08 PM 9-30-2006_

I get bored easily


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Not your average 2.0L... (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_Good luck with your aba16v, I just finished mine(for the 2nd time) 10 minutes ago.


Please don't whore your photos in my thread.















I'm going a much easier route for the hybrid parts. I know this will make the ABA 16V setup cheaper and easier.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Not your average 2.0L... (ABF Jeff)*

Sorry for whoring.















Are you planning on using the 9a oil pump and im shaft to do the swap?
How much modification does the 1.8t manifold require to fit?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Not your average 2.0L... (BMGFifty)*

As for the manifold, the flange has to be cut at exactly the right angle to clear the alternator and the hood. The TB bolts straight up, but has no provisions for a throttle cable, still working on that issue. This is actually a new-beetle manifold... the standard A-body manifold has vacuum ports on the bottom that would interfere with the alternator as well.
You can either cut the flange off a 16V manifold and weld it to the 20V runners (what I am probably going to do for ease of fuel injector port location) or you can have a flange cut and welded... We mapped the 16V flange out on AutoCad for a CNC mill to cut it, but due to the cost in machining it with the angled injector ports and making it clear everthing, it wasn't practical for a one piece order. 
The only other real issue is the coolant outlet. It's going to hit the bottom of the manifold, so it's being cut and moddified as well.
As for the oil pump/dizzy issue, it's staying G14 classified for now, I have a couple tricks up my sleeve that should make this swap much simpler. It would also make a conversion "kit" MUCH CHEAPER, by eliminating many of the miscellaneous parts needed to assemble it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Not your average 2.0L... (ABF Jeff)*

Very nice boys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Not your average 2.0L... (bajan01)*

So between you and BMG... What's better turbo or supercharger?








You both do some great work


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Not your average 2.0L... (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_So between you and BMG... What's better turbo or supercharger?








You both do some great work









Thanks, but I'm going to say this... For my personal tastes, turbo all the way when compared to your average super-charger.
But I will say this as well, that Lysholm Screw charger is definitely NOT your average charger.








I had a buddy with one on an early MKIII golf unsilenced, and I swear I have never heard anything as disgusting and vial sounding as that charger. It was one of those cars that sounded like it was litterally possessed... and I can tell you, the Butt-dyno put that car around 230WHP with plenty of potential for upgrading.
In this case, because my turbo is pretty big, the SC is going to be much better for street use, even Mike's monster 8V we're building will kill me on the street. This setup is good for only one thing... LONG HIGH SPEED PULLS. 1st and 2nd gear will be next to worthless, and the wrong combination of footwork will grenade the trans in third.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Not your average 2.0L... (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_The TB bolts straight up, but has no provisions for a throttle cable, still working on that issue.

What about an AEB or AEG throttle body. They should both bolt up and both have throttle cables. The AEB should be ported where the AEG has the small ridges before the butterfly.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Not your average 2.0L... (ABF Jeff)*

Jeff, I couldn't have said it better. So often I see blind faith to turbos. For a street car 230 whp on a lysholm is a great combination. 
I'm glad there are still some intelligent people out there.















BTW what management are you going to use? If you have any questions about using the factory stuff, let me know. 




_Modified by BMGFifty at 4:05 PM 10-1-2006_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Not your average 2.0L... (ABF Jeff)*

looking pretty sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Not your average 2.0L... (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_
What about an AEB or AEG throttle body. They should both bolt up and both have throttle cables. The AEB should be ported where the AEG has the small ridges before the butterfly.

New beetle manifold is being used for one reason... my buddy is a VW tech, and got it for me cheap... Plus like I said, the vacuum ports are different on this manifold, other manifolds would interfere with the alternator... I would love to use a TT225 style, but price is always the issue as well.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Not your average 2.0L... (ABF Jeff)*

I completely understand your reasoning for the manifold and I agree. But both the aeg and aeb throttle bodies are cable and should bolt right up to that manifold.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Not your average 2.0L... (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_Jeff, I couldn't have said it better. So often I see blind faith to turbos. For a street car 230 whp on a lysholm is a great combination. 
I'm glad there are still some intelligent people out there.















BTW what management are you going to use? If you have any questions about using the factory stuff, let me know. 


Well, the lysholm isn't your average charger, and even 180WHP on a MKIII ABA is a screamer.
Motronic 5.9 is being used in lou of SEM... I would have loved to run 034EFI, but the cost involved was prohibitive. However, when I was losing all hope of running this thing, C2 came through in rare fashion...







and suprisingly affordable. I think we'll be going with C2 from now on.


----------



## Angry_Mike (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: Not your average 2.0L... (ABF Jeff)*

Slow....














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubaffair (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: Not your average 2.0L... (lowNsloMkII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowNsloMkII* »_Slow....














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2
You should have just swapped in a VR. It's got the best power for your money. And, it bolts right in, right?


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Not your average 2.0L... (dubaffair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubaffair* »_
You should have just swapped in a VR.









</yawn>


----------



## dubaffair (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: Not your average 2.0L... (bajan01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bajan01* »_







</yawn>

Just a little sarcasm. You might not know this but Jeff always wants to swap VR's into his projects and Mike and I keep convincing him that ABA's are moe fun.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Not your average 2.0L... (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_How much modification does the 1.8t manifold require to fit?

Here are some nice detailed images on this...


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Lower it.


----------



## Angry_Mike (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Lower it.

ya...lower that thing....and not with 2 flat tires in the front


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Not your average 2.0L... (dubaffair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubaffair* »_x2
You should have just swapped in a VR. It's got the best power for your money. And, it bolts right in, right?
























And spoil the handling while being extremely boring?


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Not your average 2.0L... (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_Just a little teaser.

















Sir, you have a little something on your chin.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Not your average 2.0L... (dubaffair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubaffair* »_
You should have just swapped in a VR. It's got the best power for your money. And, it bolts right in, right?


If you're gonna drive a 6 cylinder then don't frive a DUB because they're crap compared to the other 6 Cyl options.
The VR is a waste... for 2.0 or 1.8s... sure by a DUB but a VR6 is about as GAY as a Mitusbishi Eclipse.







IMO of course haha


----------



## Angry_Mike (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: Not your average 2.0L... (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_
The VR is a waste... for 2.0 or 1.8s... sure by a DUB but a VR6 is about as GAY as a Mitusbishi Eclipse.







IMO of course haha

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You do know Dubaffair was kidding right??


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

No, I didn't realize that... hahaha cool... well either way... I can't stand the thought of the VR6... a true waste of developmental resources by the VW R&D department.


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_No, I didn't realize that... hahaha cool... well either way... I can't stand the thought of the VR6... a true waste of developmental resources by the VW R&D department.

wait, let me get this strait you drive a mk4 2.0 and you are talking smack about a VR6? What exactly is wrong with the VR.. other than being rather expensive to fix?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

Looking good Jeff...
oh and my take on VR6 swaps 0f the 12 valve varity..........








If your car has a VR6 in it from the factory build it......
If not work with what you have....or swap in an engine that left the factory with a turbo hanging on it.....
Or go nuts and build somthing Crazy Like Jeff...
As for me ...I have new plans as well








Dave


_Modified by Salsa GTI at 4:20 PM 10-2-2006_


----------



## Angry_Mike (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

Awesome ^^^^


----------



## dubaffair (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (lowNsloMkII)*

Damn, lighten up people








I just wanted to get a rise out of Jeff- I didn't know that everyone would take me so seriosuly. Trust me, I dis-like the VR just about as much as anyone on the planet. 
The only thing VR's are good for is making them VRT's... but why woud anyone want 500 hp in a FWD chasis with a solid rear beam axle? (drag racing is about as exciting as nascar in my mind, so it doesn't count







) 
Keep up the good work Jeff and Mike. And, next weekend that you wrench give me a call http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (dubaffair)*

We'll be wrenching this weekend, yay! But, dan... If I let you help, you have to lay off the VR talk, you already got one strike for trading down to a 20V, now your on strike two... If you keep this up, we may not let you hang out at the same Sonic as us.








Picking up gaskets this week to bolt on the turbo and manifold... 16V/20V intake should be going this weekend as well. Then Adam gets the car for a little Mandrel Bent Goodness, the tie up loose ends. My Birthday is in like 18 days, and I need this thing on the road by Halloween if Mike's is going to be done by Christmas.
Dan, I'll be tearing down another ABA this week for a complete rebuild and 16V treatment if you want to hang, you know what beer to bring.


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

I love this shet. 
I just turbo'd my ABA and Im already planning on the 16v swap. I like the 20v short runner idea - cant say I ever thought of that. 
Ive seen people chop the aba intakes and weld a tank to them but never that.
Anyone have a cross section of the 20v intake? Are the ports flared out inside?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Mucci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mucci* »_I love this shet. 
I just turbo'd my ABA and Im already planning on the 16v swap. I like the 20v short runner idea - cant say I ever thought of that. 
Ive seen people chop the aba intakes and weld a tank to them but never that.
Anyone have a cross section of the 20v intake? Are the ports flared out inside?

I thought I was the first (although I knew there had to be somebody else to do it first, lol) but there are actually a fair few of them out there. definitely not the most treaded path, though..
The 20V SRI is really just a product of wanting to simplify the piping and have less piping. The intake runners aren't flared or velocity stacked like the USRT SRI, it's not really optimal for NA applications, but for this particular setup, it will be nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (punisher89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punisher89* »_
wait, let me get this strait you drive a mk4 2.0 and you are talking smack about a VR6? What exactly is wrong with the VR.. other than being rather expensive to fix?

hahaha Yeah because they are two different cars. I drive a 2.0 because I thought it would be reliable for my wife WHEN I still drove my 300ZX... which by the way is a REAL 6 cylinder unlike VR6s... which are wanna-bes in the 6 class.








Nissan currently owns the market on 6 cylinder and even though I FULLy realize this is the 2.0 forum... I'll make it clear Toyota, Mitsu, Honda, VW and every other 6 cylinder car maker can kiss Nissan's butt because they run the show on 6 cyl.








Even Toyota is gonna have to buck the new Supra up to 8 cyl just to pass the new Skyline at 6 cyl... yeah yeah yeah... I'm very passionate about Nissan and it's cylinder cars. and I only brought it up to begin with because I figure anyone who ACTUALLY think that the VR6 is cool actually has "an IQ of 38 and later will become diagnosed as what some might call it - mentally retarded"








I'm done with my rant.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Oh and let me add... I now love my 2.0 BUT I do wish it was an OBD1


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

Lol... Ya, the VR isn't impressive at all as a 2.8L 6 banger... it's really a low output setup..
And, buddy, the Skyline is already out... Its the G35... I used to work for Nissan R&D, and I have seen the new supercar... don't get your hopes up.
Toyota still says there will be no MKV Supra, and Nissan isn't sweating either way.
regardless, I love the 2.0L, and I have aspirations of making a 16V turbo ABA hybrid not only competitive with SC'd VR's and Turbo VR's, but very affordable as well... My hybrid kit is in the works right now, should have a working prototype in the next couple months.. just in need of investment capitol, which doesn't grow on trees apparently.


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
I thought I was the first (although I knew there had to be somebody else to do it first, lol) but there are actually a fair few of them out there. definitely not the most treaded path, though..
The 20V SRI is really just a product of wanting to simplify the piping and have less piping. The intake runners aren't flared or velocity stacked like the USRT SRI, it's not really optimal for NA applications, but for this particular setup, it will be nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I might actually have have pics of your 8v SRI chop then hah. 
Me and a friend we're looking into the aba intake SRI chop considering we have a bomb ass metal shop at the school.
I've got an extra intake mani layin around so I just may have to bring it over to the shop and so some fabbing. If I do Ill try doing a before and after dyno on it.
Good luck with all this man, it's lookin badass. Im kinda jealous, a bit. And shet, you only got a year on me. I need to get wrenching


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Mucci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mucci* »_
I might actually have have pics of your 8v SRI chop then hah. 
Me and a friend we're looking into the aba intake SRI chop considering we have a bomb ass metal shop at the school.
I've got an extra intake mani layin around so I just may have to bring it over to the shop and so some fabbing. If I do Ill try doing a before and after dyno on it.
Good luck with all this man, it's lookin badass. Im kinda jealous, a bit. And shet, you only got a year on me. I need to get wrenching

Well, since it's going on a 16V head, it's a little different, but you get the idea... 
And as for my age, don't let the number fool ya, I've been at this a while... I had two automotive degrees before I turned 19, and I was an audi tech out of college... after I moved to AZ I ran special projects for NTCNA (nissan R&D, proving grounds), not just participated or wrenched, but ran. Then I was a vehicle evaluator and test leader for Infinity next gen and "unnamed" supercar. Not to seem arrogant, but I'm no noob.


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
Well, since it's going on a 16V head, it's a little different, but you get the idea... 
And as for my age, don't let the number fool ya, I've been at this a while... I had two automotive degrees before I turned 19, and I was an audi tech out of college... after I moved to AZ I ran special projects for NTCNA (nissan R&D, proving grounds), not just participated or wrenched, but ran. Then I was a vehicle evaluator and test leader for Infinity next gen and "unnamed" supercar. Not to seem arrogant, but I'm no noob.









In that case I get a few extra years







considering my major is drawing pictures....not tuning supercars.
Not that what your doing is very complicated. I just dont have the time nor the money. But someday I'd love to do exactly what your doing - just a bit more geared towards low end tq.
...that and throw small block in the hatch










_Modified by Mucci at 1:39 AM 10-3-2006_


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Mucci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mucci* »_
In that case I get a few extra years







considering my major is drawing pictures....not tuning supercars.

No worries, dude... I mainly just told the engineers how stupid they were... Evaluating vehicles is a cake job minus all the paperwork... Basically, drive the car, drive the competitors, tell them what you do and don't like. Pretty simple. I just got lucky and stepped into the first program as a fleet tech right before the lead tech quit. With some of the tard lube-boys there, it wasn't hard to shine.
Seriously, all you need is a thirst for knowledge and the constant nagging voice telling you, "modify it"... Me and my brother were tooling around in the garage one day and realized the only thing we own that isn't modified is the weed-whacker... We're still searching for a turbo small enough.


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
No worries, dude... I mainly just told the engineers how stupid they were... Evaluating vehicles is a cake job minus all the paperwork... Basically, drive the car, drive the competitors, tell them what you do and don't like. Pretty simple. I just got lucky and stepped into the first program as a fleet tech right before the lead tech quit. With some of the tard lube-boys there, it wasn't hard to shine.
Seriously, all you need is a thirst for knowledge and the constant nagging voice telling you, "modify it"... Me and my brother were tooling around in the garage one day and realized the only thing we own that isn't modified is the weed-whacker... We're still searching for a turbo small enough.









But the question is do you own one of these


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Mucci)*

I'm from a little town called Wallace, Idaho... Population 9xx... You get the idea. And yes, I have made a raft out of styrofoam insulation and an old lawn lounge chair... mine had 2 cup-holders and a tie-down for your intertube cooler.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

Just curious, how is this project going to be different than all of the other 16v/ABA turbo projects out there?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

I can't say it's all *that *different... with the exception of the 20V intake, the only real innovation is the way I am integrating the timing sets and crank pulley... also the Dizzy issues have been worked out to a much simpler solution as well. Expect more info as the project rolls along, but someone with your knowledge probably has an idea what I'm getting at... please keep it to yourself untill I have the pictures to prove it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

So how did you have to modify the distributor? Ive never actually F'd with one to see how it really works and all that. I get the concept but not so much the mechanics


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Mucci)*

If my idea pans out correctly, there should be litterally no "effing" with the distributor at all.


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

ah yes, my bad, wrong thread. I was thinking of the pic in the guys thread who posted his 16v bbm 2.0


----------



## 2.Vent0 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Not your average 2.0L... (ABF Jeff)*

skeet skeet skeet skeet!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_
hahaha Yeah because they are two different cars. I drive a 2.0 because I thought it would be reliable for my wife WHEN I still drove my 300ZX... which by the way is a REAL 6 cylinder unlike VR6s... which are wanna-bes in the 6 class.








Nissan currently owns the market on 6 cylinder and even though I FULLy realize this is the 2.0 forum... I'll make it clear Toyota, Mitsu, Honda, VW and every other 6 cylinder car maker can kiss Nissan's butt because they run the show on 6 cyl.








Even Toyota is gonna have to buck the new Supra up to 8 cyl just to pass the new Skyline at 6 cyl... yeah yeah yeah... I'm very passionate about Nissan and it's cylinder cars. and I only brought it up to begin with because I figure anyone who ACTUALLY think that the VR6 is cool actually has "an IQ of 38 and later will become diagnosed as what some might call it - mentally retarded"








I'm done with my rant.
I AGREE...i loved my Nissan! Even though it was the 2.4L Ka24ede (de head with e internals)...i still love nissan torque!


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_I AGREE...i loved my Nissan! Even though it was the 2.4L Ka24ede (de head with e internals)...i still love nissan torque!

I miss my s13 240 fastback


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_If my idea pans out correctly, there should be litterally no "effing" with the distributor at all.









I may be missing something enirely, but there really is no easier way to get the hall sensor to read correctly than to swap out the shutter window. It takes all of 20 minutes if you know what your doing and is a no compromise solution. Just my $.02


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_I AGREE...i loved my Nissan! Even though it was the 2.4L Ka24ede (de head with e internals)...i still love nissan torque!

I had the same car. Then I sold it and bought a Monte Carlo. Then went and bought another car... hence the 300ZX. Then I got married and my wife drove a ZX2 so I bought her a Jetta 2.0 not thinking anything about power. When my 300Z wrecked I started driving her car and she drove the Monte.
Then I got excited when I realized the cool stuff you can do to these cars. Not to mention they are much cheaper to fix up than a 300ZX hahaha


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Jeffy...
Let me know if you need a test mule for the East Coasters to galk at. Im good at whoring.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

Travis the whore and his 4X4 mule... sounds like an awsome combo.







You'll be hearing from me, I'm sure.
As far as the dizzy thing, just trust I have an idea... I've seen it used this way, but not quite the same way, and like I said, there will be litterally no effing with the Dizzy at all. Although, other variations on this setup will require the dizzy relocate, mine isn't going to be done that way. And no, coil packs aren't where I'm headed.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

I whore my ride like its my effing job.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

You and your G14 classified.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

Last I checked it is your job... But yes, You'll be hearing from me... Give me a call whenever, we can discuss some of the other projects in design and maybe get something rounded up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_You and your G14 classified.


















The whole G14 classified is poking fun at a couple of our local buddies that are all secretive about their projects... This is just a my way of saying I'm still working out the details... once I have it assembled and I'm sure it works, we'll go from there.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

I know I'm backing up the train quite a bit here BUT when you did the swap to a 20v did you use the OEM pistons and dish it out or did you end up finding a better... maybe easier option?


----------



## dubaffair (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_BUT when you did the swap to a *16*v 


fixed that for ya!


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (dubaffair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_We're still searching for a turbo small enough.









Ahem.........What's all this talk again?
Sometime after I get out and get to home of one of the great states that doesn't condone emissions testing (SC), I'll be doin my 20v head swap with some neato cams. 

_Quote, originally posted by *dubaffair* »_fixed that for ya!









Uh, no.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
The whole G14 classified is poking fun at a couple of our local buddies that are all secretive about their projects... This is just a my way of saying I'm still working out the details... once I have it assembled and I'm sure it works, we'll go from there.









I hereby declare this project as


----------



## Angry_Mike (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_
I hereby declare this project as









Thats sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_
Ahem.........What's all this talk again?

 
A turbo small enough for my weed-whacker.









_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_
Uh, no.


Dan's got it right, 16V... Please forward me the link to the feedback thread again, I have lost it.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMGFifty* »_
I hereby declare this project as










Friggin awsome! I love it! We now have ammunition againts our buddies and thier G14 classified projects.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_ 
Dan's got it right, 16V... 

I wasn't talking about that, I meant 20v head FTMFW!
*Got pg 3 biatches*


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (PBWB)*

YAY!!! My buddy with the Clown Car (VWnut18t) dropped off a present for me, in the form of a new custom built high volume fuel rail...
Looks amazing and the fit is great.

Overhead shot mounted on manifold.








Nice angle shot...








From the TB side... Bored out TB OBDII TB and YES THAT IS A DIME IN THE RAIL WITH SPACE TO SPARE!!! 








By the way, Green top injectors = 42# per hour... As in, more than 2X the flow rate of the stockers...
It's moving along nicely.








The beast lies in waiting...









_Modified by ABF Jeff at 10:30 PM 10-5-2006_


_Modified by ABF Jeff at 4:43 PM 10-6-2006_


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

...but what about the O Zone layer Jeff? What about the O Zone?


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (Mucci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mucci* »_...but what about the O Zone layer Jeff? What about the O Zone?

He'll be runnin the new c2 software, which is o2 sensor compliant, so he can still keep all of his emission stuff hooked up and operational. So now all the tree huggers around the world can rest easy.








(It's not like any REAL vw enthusiast cares about global warming) Oops! Did I say that out loud?

I like all the girly stuff in the corner of this pic:










_Modified by PBWB at 9:38 AM 10-6-2006_


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Why isnt there any Teflon tape on that blue AN fitting on the fuel rail???? Do you _want_ an engine fire?

*edit* 
Sorry Jefy...im a moron. Teflaseal. If it wasn't already know, I AM now 100% ghetto.










_Modified by tdogg74 at 11:30 AM 10-6-2006_


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

I have a questions about the green top injectors... There seems to be a dark circle near the base of the injectors... almost like they aren't/weren't sealed properly... is that the case?


----------



## Angry_Mike (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_He'll be runnin the new c2 software, which is o2 sensor compliant, so he can still keep all of his emission stuff hooked up and operational.

Emissions equipment....


----------



## dubaffair (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_YAY!!! My buddy with the Clown Car *(VWnut18T)* 

Not to be a *****, but I had to fix something else.^^^^^ 
VWnutAZ is Henry and he does NOT make fuel rails. 
Adam is VWnut18T, and he can make anything metal!!!
Just wouldn't want people IM'ing Henry about fuel rails cause he'd be like WTF????


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (dubaffair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubaffair* »_
Not to be a *****, but I had to fix something else.^^^^^ 
VWnutAZ is Henry and he does NOT make fuel rails. 
Adam is VWnut18T, and he can make anything metal!!!
Just wouldn't want people IM'ing Henry about fuel rails cause he'd be like WTF????























Thanks Dan








Jeff must have been tired


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (lowNsloMkII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowNsloMkII* »_Emissions equipment....
















I felt the need to make a funny, plus I could see his evap stuff in the pic with the bumper off.
Jeff, you really need to get an AIM name. 
How much will adam get me a fuel rail for? I'll need the FPR adapter too.


----------



## at_the_speed_of_2.l0w (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_He'll be runnin the new c2 software, which is o2 sensor compliant, so he can still keep all of his emission stuff hooked up and operational. So now all the tree huggers around the world can rest easy.








(It's not like any REAL vw enthusiast cares about global warming) Oops! Did I say that out loud?










Damn hippies!


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwnut18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnut18t* »_
Thanks Dan








Jeff must have been tired









My bad, sorry... And yes, I was very tired. I don't hardly sleep anymore, lol... Anybody wants to IM in AIM, It's ABF JEFF and I'm mobile, just keep it to a minimum durring standard business hours Pacific Standard Time... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The dark circle at the bottom of the injector??? There is a step-out in the housing that looks like a shadow in the pic, the other dark spot I see is where in mates to the intake, and it's just dirty.
And as far as emissions go, I am exempt anyway, so who cares. I understand the legal implications of tampering with emissions devices and related devices as well as their affect on the atmosphere, so no lectures.


_Modified by ABF Jeff at 4:44 PM 10-6-2006_


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
My bad, sorry... And yes, I was very tired. I don't hardly sleep anymore, lol... Anybody wants to IM in AIM, It's ABF JEFF and I'm mobile, just keep it to a minimum durring standard business hours Pacific Standard Time... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The dark circle at the bottom of the injector??? There is a step-out in the housing that looks like a shadow in the pic, the other dark spot I see is where in mates to the intake, and it's just dirty.
And as far as emissions go, I am exempt anyway, so who cares. I understand the legal implications of tampering with emissions devices and related devices as well as their affect on the atmosphere, so no lectures.

_Modified by ABF Jeff at 4:44 PM 10-6-2006_

I dont think anyone in the 2.0L forum is going to give any lectures about emissions. Everyone just wants more power


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Mucci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mucci* »_
I dont think anyone in the 2.0L forum is going to give any lectures about emissions. Everyone just wants more power
















Ya, that is always the biggest woe of a 2.0L owner... they love everything about thier engine except it's power output.


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

I have been busy









Here is some mkIII ABA Goodness.
-6 AN on both ends and ready for an adjustable FPR. $85 to the first one who wants it... plus shipping of course


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwnut18t)*

Absolutely beautiful Adam... Good work... I may need to upgrade to V2.0 already, lol.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
And as far as emissions go, I am exempt anyway, so who cares. I understand the legal implications of tampering with emissions devices and related devices as well as their affect on the atmosphere, so no lectures.


Aw, c'mon Jeff, quit bein sensitive!! I'm exempt too! wOOt!!!


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (PBWB)*

Ya, but I may be the only guy in phoenix that is exempt with a 97.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

A couple new pics from this afternoon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LZ7J (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

what kind of snail are you running there?
that thing is going to haul no doubt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Angry_Mike (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (LZ7J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LZ7J* »_what kind of snail are you running there?
that thing is going to haul no doubt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Its a Turbonetics T3/T4 .48 A/R....it will definitely haul ass....but my N/A 8v will have no problem taking him










_Modified by lowNsloMkII at 12:51 PM 10-9-2006_


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (lowNsloMkII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowNsloMkII* »_
Its a Turbonetics T3/T4 .48 A/R....it will definitely haul ass....but my N/A 8v will have no problem taking him









_Modified by lowNsloMkII at 12:51 PM 10-9-2006_

Race me on the freeway, bish.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

This actually might raise an interesting topic... a Highly modified NA and a begginers turbo (not necessarily Jeff's just an example) race a 1/4 mile... Shouldn't the NA have the jump on the turbo? but won't the turbo take him on the stretch?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

Interesting question.....but both engines will be waiting to get to there sweet spot for a second or 2....The NA engine will need to reach it's cam profile RPM... And the turbo carr will need to spool up......So I guess it depends on the cam profile for the NA car...and the turbo trim and cam profile of the FI car....
So I guess there are alot of varriables there....But I think your on to somthing...ME I'm on the pipe


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

Side note to Jeff..........I picked up a little present at the salvage yard on Sat.
..............****Cough**20v Head***Cough**Cough


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_Side note to Jeff..........I picked up a little present at the salvage yard on Sat.
..............****Cough**20v Head***Cough**Cough









Oh yea.........
And Jeff, nice turbo.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_
Oh yea.........
And Jeff, nice turbo.









Thanks... looks a little different than the last time you saw it, eh??


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_Interesting question.....but both engines will be waiting to get to there sweet spot for a second or 2....The NA engine will need to reach it's cam profile RPM... And the turbo carr will need to spool up......So I guess it depends on the cam profile for the NA car...and the turbo trim and cam profile of the FI car....
So I guess there are alot of varriables there....But I think your on to somthing...ME I'm on the pipe










Well, this is the real killer... the main reason I hate mike is because his engine will have so much down low (his cam comes alive around 3K and is real meaty untill over 7) and still breath well into the 7K range... With the 16V head, big turbo, and SRI I'll be able to breath high as well, but even on 12-15PSI, I don't see this being any more powerful than a stock ABA untill around 3500-3800... Mike's other advantage is weight... Stripped MKII vs full interior MKIII.... Ya, I'll kill him in the high end and on the freeway, but around town, there's no point in wasting gas, lol.
But, to put a better handle on this question, equal cars, equal HP, the NA car is going to be the victor everytime... It's physics. Now if the boosted car can launch in boost and hold a similar power curve as the NA, then it could be pretty close, but the NA car will have the advantage everytime.
The nice thing about boost is, if it isn't enough, turn in up a bit.


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_

Well, this is the real killer... the main reason I hate mike is because his engine will have so much down low (his cam comes alive around 3K and is real meaty untill over 7) and still breath well into the 7K range... With the 16V head, big turbo, and SRI I'll be able to breath high as well, but even on 12-15PSI, I don't see this being any more powerful than a stock ABA untill around 3500-3800... Mike's other advantage is weight... Stripped MKII vs full interior MKIII.... Ya, I'll kill him in the high end and on the freeway, but around town, there's no point in wasting gas, lol.
But, to put a better handle on this question, equal cars, equal HP, the NA car is going to be the victor everytime... It's physics. Now if the boosted car can launch in boost and hold a similar power curve as the NA, then it could be pretty close, but the NA car will have the advantage everytime.
The nice thing about boost is, if it isn't enough, turn in up a bit.









...or just sc the balls off it and spank his ass everytime everywhere


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Man that's a whole other can of worms there... BTW when you SC are you looking for a similar CR to a Turbo setup?


----------



## Angry_Mike (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_Well, this is the real killer... the main reason I hate mike is because his engine will have so much down low (his cam comes alive around 3K and is real meaty untill over 7) and still breath well into the 7K range... With the 16V head, big turbo, and SRI I'll be able to breath high as well, but even on 12-15PSI, I don't see this being any more powerful than a stock ABA untill around 3500-3800... Mike's other advantage is weight... Stripped MKII vs full interior MKIII.... Ya, I'll kill him in the high end and on the freeway, but around town, there's no point in wasting gas, lol.

Jeff....dont forget i will still have more top speed then you with the new tranny too...


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (lowNsloMkII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowNsloMkII* »_Jeff....dont forget i will still have more top speed then you with the new tranny too...









"Meh"...to top speed


----------



## Angry_Mike (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (bajan01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bajan01* »_"Meh"...to top speed









....he may beat me to 120 but i can keep going


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Oh, and you'll see full boost with that turbo before 3500, especially with a 16v head. My guess is about 2800-2900rpm.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_Oh, and you'll see full boost with that turbo before 3500, especially with a 16v head. My guess is about 2800-2900rpm.

That is the hope, but I won't know for sure untill I actually put my foot into her...
Mikey, don't forget no speed limiter and a .71 5th.... We'll see who runs out of juice first.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

oooh im excited








and i got 4th page all to myself!


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_oooh im excited








and i got 4th page all to myself!

Not anymore








Still waiting for parts, time, and MONEY! Building on a budget is always a challenge.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_ Building on a budget is always a challenge.

You got that right.


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_
You got that right.

x10
try making enough money to do things besides buy gas and eat while going to school 35 hours a week and having a good 15 hours of homework


_Modified by Mucci at 2:47 PM 10-12-2006_


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Mucci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mucci* »_
x10
try making enough money to do things besides buy gas and eat while going to school 35 hours a week and having a good 15 hours of homework

_Modified by Mucci at 2:47 PM 10-12-2006_

I know exactly where you are coming from... I make decent money, but I have so damn many bills, that car parts often take a back seat.


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
I know exactly where you are coming from... I make decent money, but I have so damn many bills, that car parts often take a back seat.










Or a front seat... depends on where you put them


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (vwnut18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnut18t* »_Or a front seat... depends on where you put them
















Prefferably under the hood.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

trunk LOL


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Or if you take out your ashtray you could fit it in the otherwise useless cupholders.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

I worked two jobs last summer so I could spend money on stuff...I just bought shocks and I'm down to $50....time for another job


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_I know exactly where you are coming from... I make decent money, but I have so damn many bills, that car parts often take a back seat.









...and with a family to support car parts more often than not take a back seat


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (bajan01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bajan01* »_...and with a family to support car parts more often than not take a back seat









True to that. I got a new born here and the Mrs. is now working part time so even the back seat that my car parts have taken has taken a back seat. I guess that would that mean the back seat is in the hatch then, right?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
True to that. I got a new born here and the Mrs. is now working part time so even the back seat that my car parts have taken has taken a back seat. I guess that would that mean the back seat is in the hatch then, right? 

unless you got a oldie stationwagon


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

Updates?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (PBWB)*

Found a guy to do the manifold, working on the custom billet pieces, and sitting on a pile of new parts... I've been working on other stuff lately, but it's high on my list...
I'm also picking up a single syncro 02J as a complete swap with a lightened flywheel and stage 3 clutch and PP...

I've been through 5 machinists trying to find someone to cut custom pieces for the production kit, but unfortunately, there is too much money in billet Honda oil caps to justify a world wide distribution of kits.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
I've been through 5 machinists trying to find someone to cut custom pieces for the production kit, but unfortunately, there is too much money in billet Honda oil caps to justify a world wide distribution of kits.









Imagine that.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_
Imagine that.

Ya, of course I understand there is a fair amount of downtime from constant orders to developement and prototyping.
But, the fact is, that this isn't just a single set of parts, it's an initial order for durability testing before wide scale production and distribution.... surely there are some machinists out there that can see this?!


----------



## gopher11 (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

so what ever happened to this?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (gopher11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gopher11* »_so what ever happened to this?

Still working on it, dude... for some reason all the people who were so eager to help get this thing going as far as fabrication and such are suddenly unavailable... I've been relying on [email protected] to do a lot things for me, but he is so backed up with other stuff, that it's moving along slowly....
ANYONE WHO CAN FABRICATE A 16V SRI QUICK PLEASE IM ME!!! My supply has been cut off as have many of yours and I've been unsuccessful in getting one made... I thought I had one in the works, but the person who was going to make it has stopped responding to my e-mails.


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

Patatron? Euro Nation?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (97VWJett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97VWJett* »_Patatron? Euro Nation?


Pricing is going to be an issue... I can't afford to pay 800 bucks for one right now.. I have too much money tied up in other developement. I have 4 different components either in design, prototype, or testing right now. Cashflow is an issue.


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

what about $595?
http://www.iwishiwereanoscarma....html


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (97VWJett)*

I have the fuel rail already custom made and an agreement to run it from the guy who makes them... and box manifolds are ugly.








I know beggers can't be choosers, but for 600 bucks I could have one made local.


----------



## gopher11 (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

shoot me an email at [email protected]
i work at a machine shop.....so i might be able to turn something out for you
i mean you have pretty much answered every question i've ever posted....so i'd be glad to help out


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

Any updates?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mk2.slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2.slow* »_Any updates?

Ya, waiting on a lot of parts... trans is still not here.. I got the turbo (un-named manufacturer) but it had an issue, so I sent it back, now I haven't recieve the replacement.
I'm still picking up the pieces of what happened to my GTI, for those of you that saw the tread, and trying to get my 16V rabbit finished, then I can worry about the Jetta again...
for now, it's just sitting and collecting dust with one flat tire.


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
for now, it's just sitting and collecting dust with one flat tire.









It'll be well worth the wait!


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
it's just sitting and collecting dust with one flat tire.









I thought it had two flat tires?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vwnut18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnut18t* »_
I thought it had two flat tires?









NO! Just one.







Speaking of tires...

It will be worth the wait... I'm shooting pretty high with the car now that my GTI is wrecked... A little more fuel for the fire, since the thread is back on the board.
Picture off the ATP website, since I didn't take a picture of the turbo while it was here. GT3017R - good for around 500hp, I'll be shooting a little lower, but not much.










_Modified by ABF Jeff at 7:08 PM 6-2-2007_


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

is that the big turbo i saw last week? dude that car is just waiting to hit the road, lets finish up the rabbit this week, i dunno when you work but hit me up i should be free


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (dvlax40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_is that the big turbo i saw last week? dude that car is just waiting to hit the road, lets finish up the rabbit this week, i dunno when you work but hit me up i should be free

No, the big one you saw is much smaller than the one for the Jetta...


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

haha sweet


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (dvlax40)*

anything new happening?


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (Dave926)*

will the bbm 16v sri not work for you?
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_....html
while I've brought it up if any one wants to touch the subject.
their sri will not fit the aba will it?
Im guessing no as im sure they would mention it would, if it did.
Is this correct?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ghoastoflyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghoastoflyle* »_will the bbm 16v sri not work for you?
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_....html
while I've brought it up if any one wants to touch the subject.
their sri will not fit the aba will it?
Im guessing no as im sure they would mention it would, if it did.
Is this correct? 


Actually, we're now starting to make SRI's... 
This car is on the back burner, too much other stuff kicking my butt right now. I've nuked 3 tranny's with this car now, and I'm just going for broke and doing a TT quattro swap... incidentally, I sold the 3071 in favor of the twin K03S manifold and turbos I had originally built for my now dead rabbit...
Long story... Once I get back to the ABF, I'll definitely update this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

I dont know if this has been answered anywhere but why do you need a 9a oil pump and IM shaft to do this swap?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Either 9A or PL, but the 8V oil pump is run offf the dizzy which has the IM gear on it.. you won't be usuing that dizzy since you can't fit the cap on by the head. You can just leave it open and in place, but I don't want to look at it, so I used the 16V shaft and oil pump since it has an overrun cup that holds preasure on the IM gear assembly and the oil pump is driven directly by the im shaft via a gear that drops onto the end of it.
Kinda wierd setup, but if you want to delete the now worthless dizzy, that's what you need.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

Well, I already have dizzy gizzy from BBM. I am running a coil pack for ignition. Do I still need a 16v shaft etc?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

nope... that's what the dizzy gizzy does. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

